# pooping and peeing!!all over!!!!=-O



## lkblazin (Mar 11, 2015)

Has anyone ever noticed that pregnant mares are very....I don't know dirty. I mean they poop were ever and pee were ever. My girls are going alllllll over. I know its cause there pregnant since that is the only thing that has changed. Normally they poop in corners. Or the main run in. They are very tidy..normally.

Now they are peeing on hay. Pooping on hay. One mare walks away from her food to pee. But everyone else just let's go when ever and were ever they are at the moment.

There is an adaptation that pregnant horses have were there brain tells them to "make room" so they pee before eating. But I feel like they really don't care anymore. First time I saw one of them pee on the hay, she was as shocked as I was. She looked back at the sopping hay, like ewww.

Anyone seen there mares have this behavior?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 11, 2015)

Our mares may pee and poop more, but they still are pretty clean. Some nights they may make a mess, but usually very careful where they relieve themselves.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 12, 2015)

Maybe it has to do with your weather? I find my mares pretty much stick to the same place and will walk over there to do their business when they are out and when they are in the stalls they pick a spot. Maybe because they all do it that way? I bet if one started peeing or pooping on they hay they would all think it's a great idea and join in.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 12, 2015)

I hope they know its temporary, and when the babies are out manners are a must. I thought about weather, but they have had winters like this before. Maybe I need some cameras to find the main culprits lol


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 12, 2015)




----------

